# Husband's grounded from his money



## MsDani (Oct 22, 2009)

This is me venting.... Last spring my husband and i got new insurance on our two VW cars $80 a month..I give him $40 and he deposits it that whole bill gets taken out of his bank account... well... he over drew his account and two months of me paying a total of $80 to him to pay the insurance went by without him paying it... he ended up spending the money on god knows what gas food cigarretts car **** who knows--- All i know is he DID NOT pay the insurance bill. i refused to pay it again since i already paid it... now almost 7 months later... we still owe progressive $109.00 i have just gotten back an old car of mine that took a year to fix and i cant get it registered and licensed until i insure it and i cant do that until he pays the bill that i still hold tight in not paying it...
I just came across an IM between my husband and his friend saying something like " have it sent to my moms address so my wife doesnt find out " so i text him and asked what it was... mirrors for his car.. just another pretty detail he spent $50 on... $50 on MIRRORS when his are PERFECTLY FINE $50 trhat SHOULD have been put towards insurance so his WIFE...ME could drive her freaking car and keep her job that hold health insurance for herself and their SON. does he seem to care that if i dont drive i dont go to work if i dont go to work we dont have money or insurance and we are completly effed if something happens.... im so irritated with him. last week he had $100 $75 SHOULD have gone to the day care provider...but when i told him i only pai for one week and he needed to pay for his week. he only had $30 left... wonder what he spent his money on.... more car **** prob.


IM SO IRRITATED I CANT BEREATHE! are all guys this selfish or did i just pick the winner out of the box? cause it seems to me like the other men around me like my brother inlaws and father and step dad all go out of their way to make sure every aspect of their family is taken care of BEFORE THEY BUY TOYS for themselves.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

MsDani said:


> are all guys this selfish or did i just pick the winner out of the box? cause it seems to me like the other men around me like my brother inlaws and father and step dad all go out of their way to make sure every aspect of their family is taken care of BEFORE THEY BUY TOYS for themselves.


You answered your own question....but the more you act like his mom vs. his wife, the more he will sneak around and hide it like a kid...frustrating...I hope the venting helped...I'd be really annoyed too.


----------



## MsDani (Oct 22, 2009)

So how do I make it known to him that this is not ok. thats I shouldnt have to pay for everything while he throws his money away on toys. he needs to take care of this family just as much as i do im sick and tired of being the bread winner and being the responsable one I want to go shopping for once. i have 3 work shirts. id like at least one more and i bet i could get 10 for less than $50


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Is he really happy with you? Because this is just so wrong in so many ways. 




MsDani said:


> So how do I make it known to him that this is not ok. thats I shouldnt have to pay for everything while he throws his money away on toys. he needs to take care of this family just as much as i do im sick and tired of being the bread winner and being the responsable one I want to go shopping for once. i have 3 work shirts. id like at least one more and i bet i could get 10 for less than $50


----------

